# Looking for Tournment Partner (sponsor)



## Thundersmoke 50 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm looking to partner up with someone and sponsor the entry fees ect. from the back seat of the boat. I have not fished a tournament series in over 25 years. I have won 2 1/2 boats and placed in the money over 10 times in my younger days. I am a native of Floridia and  I only fished and guided in that state. I'm looking to start up again and hopefully someone needs to hook up with a partner. I have only fished with guides and recreationaly in Georgia. So befor I go out and invest 50K in a tournament boat and gear only to find I am not up to it any more.  I thought I would look into trying this for the 2011 year. 

If you think you might be interested drop me a pm and we can talk.


----------



## nosfedgta (Jul 21, 2010)

its usually a 50/50 deal when looking for a partner.... fyi


----------



## centerc (Jul 21, 2010)

Join a "BASS" style club as a non boater look up local clubs at www.bassboatcentral.com


----------



## jerad (Jul 21, 2010)

nosfedgta said:


> its usually a 50/50 deal when looking for a partner.... fyi


 Read it again! I think he is looking to pay for the entire Tournament himself  FYI.   Great deal for someone and you might just meet a great fishing partner for many years


----------



## nosfedgta (Jul 22, 2010)

jerad said:


> Read it again! I think he is looking to pay for the entire Tournament himself  FYI.   Great deal for someone and you might just meet a great fishing partner for many years



Yeah... I guess I might have read it wrong...


----------



## basstrkr (Jul 23, 2010)

Am I dreaming. This is the guy I've looking for for 40 years. Partner with money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PM,PM,Pm,Pm,Pm,Pm.


----------



## Thundersmoke 50 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thundersmoke 50 said:


> I'm looking to partner up with someone and sponsor the entry fees ect. from the back seat of the boat. I have not fished a tournament series in over 25 years. I have won 2 1/2 boats and placed in the money over 10 times in my younger days. I am a native of Floridia and  I only fished and guided in that state. I'm looking to start up again and hopefully someone needs to hook up with a partner. I have only fished with guides and recreationaly in Georgia. So befor I go out and invest 50K in a tournament boat and gear only to find I am not up to it any more.  I thought I would look into trying this for the 2011 year.
> 
> If you think you might be interested drop me a pm and we can talk.



Yes... I am willing to pay the full entry with a 50/50 split on the winnings with the right situation/person. 
The question everyone ask is WHY/
 If I do this for a season or even a few tournments it will (maybe) give me a good feel for, or if I can and /or am interested in competive fishing again. Plus I get to see what has changed and what I need now. Someone will give me a refresher course in bass fishing in 2010 and I get the stated things above. 

The last tournment I fished was a Hydro Sport on Lake Kississimee in Fla back in 1985 and I finished in second.  place with 18+lbs if I remember correctly.


----------



## Thundersmoke 50 (Jul 24, 2010)

*More Info on Post*

Its hard enough to finish in the money in any event. It takes two good people hooking fish to make it. I do not have much information on area lakes and nothing for honey holes. That makes me a, not the best person to have in the back of the boat. So anyone wanting to win will call someone else. But with things as they are in this economy, I will do as I have said, to make up for the lack of knowledge of the local water.


----------



## tournament fisher (Jul 24, 2010)

that sounds like a great deal. i dont know exactly what i am going to be fishing this year but i will contact you by pm.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Jul 26, 2010)

that sounds like an awsome deal. i know lake lanier like the back of my hand and do pretty dang good on small ponds and stuff but wish i fished more tournaments myself.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jul 26, 2010)

WOW Thundersmoke 50,

If you get tired of the big lake stuff and start lookin' for a Jonboat Tourney Partner to sponsor ..... I want first dibs please


----------



## jerad (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Hawghunna.  Why not start fishing bigger Tournaments on BIG lakes!  Take your knowledge from those small lake Tournaments and apply them to some other lakes.  Or  R  U scarred of the other competition.......................   Just kiddin


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jul 29, 2010)

jerad said:


> Hey Hawghunna.  Why not start fishing bigger Tournaments on BIG lakes!  Take your knowledge from those small lake Tournaments and apply them to some other lakes.  Or  R  U scarred of the other competition.......................   Just kiddin



The biggest fear that I have about fishing the bigger waters, is not the competition Jerad. It is the fear of how reckless some of the boaters are.

I can't afford to fish in those events, and trust me dude ...... there's plenty of competition in the Georgia Jonboat Circuit. I was in a winning boat 11 times in 2009, but I have not found a check up to this point in 2010.

I AIN'T SKEERD TO FISH AGAINST ANYBODY, ANYWHERE, ANYTIME ..... I have shown up at tourneys on numerous lakes that I had never seen until that morning.

You better ask somebody about how SKEERD T.V.D is. ..... or isn't.


----------



## SkeeterEater (Jul 30, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## jerad (Jul 31, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> The biggest fear that I have about fishing the bigger waters, is not the competition Jerad. It is the fear of how reckless some of the boaters are.
> 
> I can't afford to fish in those events, and trust me dude ...... there's plenty of competition in the Georgia Jonboat Circuit. I was in a winning boat 11 times in 2009, but I have not found a check up to this point in 2010.
> 
> ...



Wow you have doing very well with that. Congrats


----------

